# Add sand to clay soil



## DT1986 (May 3, 2018)

Hi - I am planning on a complete re-do of my small lawn. I think I have drainage issues as I notice water does not penetrate in to the ground and often forms puddles on my lawn. I blame the heavy clay soil structure.

Does it make sense to mix in sand with clay soil? will it improve water drainage and overall contribute to a healthy lawn?


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

I would not incorporate sand into clay. You're better off introducing organic matter and using soil conditioners.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

^ +1
Do everything you can to have a healthy stand of turf and drive the roots deep. The root cycling effect will add organic matter for you over time.


----------



## DT1986 (May 3, 2018)

Thanks @STL and @Miggity. What does root cycling mean?


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

Compost would be a much better option. I have access to cheap compost here about 15 minute from the house. Runs $10 per load and it completely fills the bed of a full size pick up truck. For a 2k lawn two loads would be plenty. I would do one pass with a core aerator and then dump the compost and spread as evenly as possible on the entire lawn. Then go over it again with the core aerator. Smooth out the cores and you're ready to seed.


----------



## DT1986 (May 3, 2018)

Thannks @F@ForsheeMS I have heard using compost is preferred as well.
Will go that route.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

DT1986 said:


> Hi - I am planning on a complete re-do of my small lawn. I think I have drainage issues as I notice water does not penetrate in to the ground and often forms puddles on my lawn. I blame the heavy clay soil structure.
> 
> Does it make sense to mix in sand with clay soil? will it improve water drainage and overall contribute to a healthy lawn?


What @STL said. You want to be VERY careful about adding sand to clay. In many types of clay, the sand will actually just accumulate at the top of the soil layer and form a very hard, rock-like surface. If you are wanting to improve drainage and growth sustainability on your clay soil, what you should do is double pass core aerate and then spread an 80/20 or 60/40 compost/sand blend over the lawn. You'll have to do this several times, but over time you will improve the clay soil and it will grow rich, dark grass.

You can get these compost/sand blends in bulk at places like nurseries and landscaping materials suppliers. It's usually pretty cheap. You can buy a compost roller on amazon or rent a commercial grade top dresser/spreader.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

DT1986 said:


> What does root cycling mean?


Roots aren't just there. Just like the top of the plant, roots are constantly making new growth and the older roots are dying off. As the roots are replaced, die off and rot in place under the soil, it is adding organic matter to your soil, commonly called root cycling.


----------



## IaHawk (Apr 29, 2018)

What is my goal is to level the lawn? Isn't 100% sand the recommended material?


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

IaHawk said:


> What is my goal is to level the lawn? Isn't 100% sand the recommended material?


Most would say use a sand/compost (or other organic matter) blend as the best practice, but that it's more difficult to find that so they just use 100% sand. Leveling the lawn with 100% sand increases your overall weekly and yearly workload in my opinion and should be a second option to a compost/sand blend. With a blend, you get the leveling and drainage benefits as well as the soil amendment, which will increase your lawn's health, boost root growth, and make your lawn more drought resistant and sustainable year round. It's a trade off but a blend is a better overall option if you can find it.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

100% sand for ease. 50/50 sand compost for ease and added organic matter. 100% compost for organic matter, nutrients and the chiropractor's boat payment.


----------

